# Evan Graham's NEW Transition Phase lll



## Dogtrainer4God (Oct 10, 2006)

Has anybody seen this yet? What is it like? Considering buying it for my late Christmas gift to myself, would like to know what your thoughts are on it.

Post away,


----------



## Brent Keever (Jun 14, 2008)

I was hoping someone would give a review on this product. I have a new puppy comming and I am looking for a program I know this is just part of the program but would have given me a good direction anyways.


----------



## blinddogmaddie (Mar 7, 2008)

I have ordered the transition phase III from Gun Dog Supply as it has free shipping this week. Until I see it I couldn't tell you what it is like. If it is like his other training videos and books, it is worth the money spent. Many of the people I train with us follow Evan's Grahams training program and are very happy with it. The III is for advanced retriever training and is another step in the training. Good luck.


----------



## Evan (Jan 5, 2003)

*Transition; Phase 3 

Advanced Tune-up Drills *
No-Hands “Back” Drill *
Cast-off-points Drills *
Check-down Drills
Chair Drills *
Split Drills
Chinese Drills
Advanced Mark & Blind use in Cold Set-up’s
 Journal Keeping *
 Choosing Factors
 Blinds; a beginning/middle/end
 Handling/casting tips
(The drills and procedures of Late Transition!)*
I hope this helps.

Evan


----------



## Sedric (Oct 7, 2008)

I hope it is of better video quality than the Water Force-Swim-by from Rush Creek Press. Evan has offered to replace to Video it would seem I have one of the early ones.


----------



## Evan (Jan 5, 2003)

Sedric said:


> I hope it is of better video quality than the Water Force-Swim-by from Rush Creek Press. May be the worst quality of video I have seen yet. The content may be ok if I could stomach to listen. Thank god I bought it to see the quality of there work and did not need it for help.


Sedric,

Water Force & Swim-by was our first DVD effort, and was also the only one we subcontracted any work on. It has been completely re-edited, and now has a Dolby audio track. Feel free to contact us for a replacement.

Just as my dogs continue to be exponentially better trained than my first one was, we have continued vast improvements on our DVD projects, as well. All production is done in house. I truly believe our DVD's to be of the best quality on the market. And, "Yes", I've seen them all.

I don't recall hearing from anyone with this complaint, but I welcome feedback. Thanks.

Evan


----------



## TexGold (Jan 27, 2009)

*Transition; Phase 3 
Advanced Tune-up Drills *
No-Hands “Back” Drill *
Cast-off-points Drills *
Check-down Drills
Chair Drills *
Split Drills
Chinese Drills
Advanced Mark & Blind use in Cold Set-up’s
 Journal Keeping *
 Choosing Factors
 Blinds; a beginning/middle/end
 Handling/casting tips
*Evan- I am glad to see those Chinese Drills in Transition 3-- I have been looking for something to do with my wife's pug.

David


----------

